# Probably the coolest photo of me ever



## fr0z1k (Dec 2, 2013)

I was in Les Arcs 2 weeks ago, and one of the days the weather was cloudy at around 2600 but over at 3200 it was sunny, and my friend snagged the following photo of me.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

fr0z1k said:


> I was in Les Arcs 2 weeks ago, and one of the days the weather was cloudy at around 2600 but over at 3200 it was sunny, and my friend snagged the following photo of me.


yesssss there's some stoke son! Like the pants and cool mountain cloud thing.


----------



## fr0z1k (Dec 2, 2013)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> yesssss there's some stoke son! Like the pants and cool mountain cloud thing.


The cool cloud thing was the most amazing thing i have ever seen in my life :nerd:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice shot!


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Over here they call that "unkai" (雲海) and it means cloud ocean... where the clouds make what looks like an ocean with mountains poking out. I have seen it once last year, and there is a place up in Hokkaido that is famous for it (Unkai terrace).

Great pic!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah cool photo.

Now you need one up to your chest in pow.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Great pic! love the background except for that skier that photobomb you:grin:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Priceless nothing beats a great photo...


----------



## fr0z1k (Dec 2, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Yeah cool photo.
> 
> Now you need one up to your chest in pow.


I got that >
2 years ago went to offpiste in a creek and got buried chest deep >


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Great shot! 
Print it and hang it infront if your bed. Nothing beats to wake up n be immeadiately stoked during summer 

I bet your friend has a Samsung? 
It's my drawback that my Samsung takes awesome shots, so the SO gets lots of great shots of him, whereas his iphone takes rather dull ones :/


----------



## fr0z1k (Dec 2, 2013)

neni said:


> Great shot!
> Print it and hang it infront if your bed. Nothing beats to wake up n be immeadiately stoked during summer
> 
> I bet your friend has a Samsung?
> It's my drawback that my Samsung takes awesome shots, so the SO gets lots of great shots of him, whereas his iphone takes rather dull ones :/


I would lose my mind looking at that photo every day and knowing there is at least half a year until the next snowboard trip :grin:
And i'm not sure if he had Samsung or LG :nerd:
But yeah, definitely not an Iphone...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Here is a picture from a few minutes ago. Rogue. We get inversion layers here very often, like 80 percent of our clear days have inversion cloud layers on bachelor.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

neni said:


> Great shot!
> Print it and hang it infront if your bed. Nothing beats to wake up n be immeadiately stoked during summer
> 
> I bet your friend has a Samsung?
> It's my drawback that my Samsung takes awesome shots, so the SO gets lots of great shots of him, whereas his iphone takes rather dull ones :/


I have a Sony Xperia Z1 Compact, 20.5 MP camera. Setting it to Manual mode takes ridiculous photos, all conditions. Didn't know the iPhone's were that bad with photos, another reason not to buy one.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Argo said:


> Here is a picture from a few minutes ago. Rogue. We get inversion layers here very often, like 80 percent of our clear days have inversion cloud layers on bachelor.



Coolest photo ever  thanks for taking it !


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

neni said:


> I bet your friend has a Samsung?
> It's my drawback that my Samsung takes awesome shots, so the SO gets lots of great shots of him, whereas his iphone takes rather dull ones :/


I hate my Samsung phone (first time trying one) and there have been more than a few times where i have contemplated throwing it against a brick wall. I cant wait to go back to Sony or Sharp. But dammit it takes great pics.


----------



## fr0z1k (Dec 2, 2013)

Argo said:


> Here is a picture from a few minutes ago. Rogue. We get inversion layers here very often, like 80 percent of our clear days have inversion cloud layers on bachelor.


Awesome! Where was it taken?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Argo said:


> Here is a picture from a few minutes ago. Rogue. We get inversion layers here very often, like 80 percent of our clear days have inversion cloud layers on bachelor.


Here as well. We call it "see of fog" looking from above or "fog soup" from below. Absolutely love it to head up to the mtn and get out of the ever grey fog soup down in the lowlands.


----------



## fr0z1k (Dec 2, 2013)

neni said:


> Here as well. We call it "see of fog" looking from above or "fog soup" from below. Absolutely love it to head up to the mtn and get out of the ever grey fog soup down in the lowlands.


Epicness at the full :grin:


----------

